# 1962 Impala Pedal Car for sale



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

For Sale....1962 Impala shell candy painted with flake $600 obo. location Orange Co area California. 5623102227


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ill trade you for a schwinn bike all done?


----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

pic? whats the value price tag youd put on it?


----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

:thumbsup:


R0L0 said:


> nice.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Clown'n62 said:


> pic? whats the value price tag youd put on it?


Its a 1977 Beach cruzer. Its worth more than $600 but I won't take less than $500 cash


----------



## Clown'n62 (Aug 6, 2012)

lower price $450


----------



## Cvigil (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll buy it


CVIGIL
OREGONIZED NATIVES
BC


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

Still for sale


----------

